# Thunderbird



## JohnLWebb (Oct 20, 2009)

I just installed thunderbird from the ports. After completing the wizard to connect to a gmail account, I can't get it to check mail or send mail. It just sits there. No errors appear in the error console. After clicking GetMail, there isn't even a visual indication that anything is happening. 

Am I missing something?

Thunderbird-2.0.0.23
FreeBSD 7.2
KDE 3.5


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2009)

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=38343


----------



## aragon (Oct 20, 2009)

I prefer this one:

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77662


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2009)

I intentionally selected link in my previous post, because it addresses 2 possible problems


----------



## JohnLWebb (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea, it does not seem to matter whether I try pop or imap, Thunderbird just sets there apparently doing nothing. No feedback, error messages or other visual indicators that anything at all is happening...


----------



## JohnLWebb (Oct 20, 2009)

I deinstalled and rebuilt from the ports and now it works. I had used a package install. Thanks for the guides...


----------

